# Weird taste immediately after injecting



## xrtwo (Apr 21, 2007)

I have used Test-E at 250mg/ml (500mg injection)before but just changed to a higher dose of 400mg/ml (800mg injection) made up of 200mg Test-E and 200mg Test-cyp.

Seconds after injecting it was like i could taste the steroid.

Is this due to the higher strength? I think i remember reading posts on people being able to taste something when injecting tren and also the tren cough it causes.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

i can always taste cyp for some reason, a metallic taste yes??

wouldnt worry about it


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

is this not becuase you managed to nick a vein on the way in and the gear worked its way up the vein and into your blood system

any coughing?


----------



## xrtwo (Apr 21, 2007)

yeah could be the cyp never tried it before and it was kind of metallic. At first i thought it could be something from the swab on my hands and i was smelling that but when i sniffed it i knew it wasn't. Maybe i did nick something when the needle went in but will see when i next inject. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

chilisi said:


> stop injecting it into your mouth


 LMFAO at this.

but yeah i used to have that with winny also a while after injection.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

i also had it from iv antibiotics in hospital, common occurance apparently


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

i get a soapy taste, just done 1ml test 400 and 1ml deca 250, and got the taste, weird isnt it


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

I get it with Test E and Tren. Its "repudetly" from the Benzyl Alchohol used in Enanthate estered (and some other) products. It also causes the infamous "Tren cough" when it reaches the lungs causing micro pulminary embolisms. made worse when a vein is nicked/no aspiration.


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

xrtwo said:


> I have used Test-E at 250mg/ml (500mg injection)before but just changed to a higher dose of 400mg/ml (800mg injection) made up of 200mg Test-E and 200mg Test-cyp.
> 
> Seconds after injecting it was like i could taste the steroid.
> 
> Is this due to the higher strength? I think i remember reading posts on people being able to taste something when injecting tren and also the tren cough it causes.


ive never had it but my gf always says she gets a salty taste in her mouth after ive finished injecting her....


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Al Kerseltzer said:


> ive never had it but my gf always says she gets a salty taste in her mouth after ive finished injecting her....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Al Kerseltzer said:


> ive never had it but my gf always says she gets a salty taste in her mouth after ive finished injecting her....


LOVE it!


----------

